# Transplanting my clones



## tastyness (Aug 30, 2012)

So I see roots.  
*Should I transplant right away or let them grow some more before moving them to 1 GAL bags?*

Also if you have used coir pucks- *do you just put the whole thing in the new bag or do you cut open the mesh so the roots can escape and run free in their new home?*


----------



## pcduck (Aug 30, 2012)

I transplant once I see roots emerging.

When using media with mesh I cut/tear a X in the bottom before transplanting. Don't know if this does anything but that is what I do.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 30, 2012)

*pcduck-*

I was trying to hold off so I can move them all at the same time.  I know with my seeds I get them moved as soon as they germinate.  This is my first try with clones.

The roots are all coming out bottom- not sure I want to cut there?  When I was dissecting the clones that didn't make it I tried to get one out of there and it ripped all the roots right off.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2012)

I move mine as soon as they show as well...I dont do anything with the puk...and some will show days befor others and I just transplant as they show...


take care and be safe


----------



## tastyness (Aug 30, 2012)

Well looks like we know what Tasty will be doing today.
Getting everything ready now and will move them all to their new homes shortly.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 30, 2012)

I with the others as soon as you see roots showing it's time to transplant to their new home


----------



## tastyness (Sep 1, 2012)

OK all the ladies have been moved to their grow bags.  
WOW - took a lot more medium than I thought to get them all ready.
Used coco/perlite/worm castings and lime.  
Everybody looks happy- have plans to really torture these ones.  
This is my hedge for going away on vacation in November.  As long as some survive till my return we should have a very happy new year!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 1, 2012)

*Congrats on the Transplant Success! *


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 1, 2012)

by the time you get ready to go on vacation, they will be 8+ weeks old and ready to flower


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2012)

> 8+ weeks old and ready to flower



or finished if flowered next week?????


----------



## tastyness (Sep 1, 2012)

*Dan K*- yep that's the plan.  Leave them in vegging an extra week (the ones I have now went 10 in veg) - and everyone who survives will go into flowering when I get back.  They may just serve as clone makers, gonna cut some right before I leave- stash some in fridge and some in my wonderful IKEA cloner.  

They'll be under florescent while I'm gone, only thing I'm comfortable leaving on while gone.  Still don't know how long I'll be away for.  

*4u*
I'm not even sure I'll get what is in there now (2/3 weeks into flower) dry and cured enough to leave safely.  Am I missing something? Mostly using them to practice and to have something to clone before leaving (my back up plan).

Plus the tent is pretty full and we're only at week 2/3, so just doing these clones to learn and to keep the genetics I've got alive.  The Blue City diesel are AMAZING and really different.  Kushes are super easy cloners and growers.  And I only had the one White Rhino and she looks like she is worth keeping.  Though as a fem seed, I know that is a bit tricky.

Since I've never tried any of these strains before growing them I am hoping to avoid the "Wish I had.... " club.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 2, 2012)

OK- now that they are settled in
*What is a good routine for clone care?
Do I start them on 1/4 nutes?  1/2 nutes?  *
Up till now they've only been exposed to light organic tea misting/watering.
They are in a soiless mix with a little bit of worm castings thrown in.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 7, 2012)

This is from when I first moved them about a week ago.
Have started LST on about 9 girls so far with more to go into bondage today.



Seems like two of them are budding already?????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 7, 2012)

looks good..whats the "soiless soil"?


----------



## tastyness (Sep 7, 2012)

*4u-* these are in coco/perlite/worm casting with a little dolomite.

This grow I had soil mixed in and several folks here mentioned that might be a problem.  I'll wait till I see the full results before deciding what final medium these girls will end up in.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 8, 2012)

nice clean looking setup, tasty !!  :icon_smile:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks *DanK*

They seem to be thriving.  All are tied down now but three.  
They are getting super bushy already- I hoped all this torture would slow them down a bit but they are loving it.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

Girls are happy and healthy after some LST and some radical FIM'ing. 
Going to top up the bags and get ready to start tying them down again.

*CLICK On link in signature to follow what happens next:  Clone Wars *


----------

